# posting in this section..



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

fellow DW'ers,

of late, i've noticed an increasing amount of threads appearing in this section (Detailing Chat) when there is a section dedicated for that thread elsewhere (examples are pictures of detailed cars that should be in the Showroom and questions regarding product selection for wheel cleaning, washing etc).
the DW moderators and admin have enough to do as it is without having to move lots of threads around every day to keep things looking 'tidy', so can i ask that everyone checks where they are posting their thread(s) before doing so please?..

also, posting in the correct section is likely to get you more replies 


thanks


----------



## BellUK (Mar 12, 2012)

Have you caught OCD? :lol:

Jokes aside, well said.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

caught it just shy of five years ago when i found this site :lol:


----------



## bob stone (Apr 18, 2011)

whoops sorry i would be one of them


----------



## BellUK (Mar 12, 2012)

-Kev- said:


> caught it just shy of five years ago when i found this site :lol:


You can get tablets to help ya'know.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

Shouldnt this thread be in forum announcements?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nope, it relates to the section i've posted it in


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Well said Kev... Noticed it in a few sections tbh!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Getting old Kev next you will be a grumpy old man.  oh look you are  :lol: technically there is no detailing chat here?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks Kev

TBH its no fun spending your spare time moving threads back and forth and given its much easier just to hit the delete button that will be the next step if anymore showroom threads appear in here!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

BUMP!! still people aren't checking what section they are posting in!


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

If you need any help to help tidy up the joint....

It can sometimes be a fine line as to where a thread should go it has to be said, others it should be crystal clear


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

indeed it can nick, however we get someone posting a thread about claying in detailing chat or a blatant showroom thread in here for example. i'm sorry to sound so blunt but its just lazyness, i mean it does'nt take two seconds to double check what section you're in before posting.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I find poor spelling to be laziness too 

Only way you will ever get people to post correct 100% of the time is by having mod approval on all new threads to double check.

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

meh..

no one is expecting every single thread to be posted in the correct section every time, thats not what we're getting at jody. its the ones that its blatantly obvious where they should be going.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

Start dishing out direct warnings to offenders then so they know who they are, as general announcements clearly aren't working Kevin.

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

-Kev- said:


> indeed it can nick, however we get someone posting a thread about claying in detailing chat or a blatant showroom thread in here for example. i'm sorry to sound so blunt but its just lazyness, i mean it does'nt take two seconds to double check what section you're in before posting.


Agreed fella, it does get old after a time. See it a lot on the Vectra forum I frequent....in Vectra Chat, you get a thread 'where is the EGR on my Mondeo?'........:wall::wall::wall:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

People this is now getting stupid!

Its not hard this area IS NOT for showroom threads....that's what the SHOWROOM is for.

Please follow the rules its not complicated or hard we are getting a bit fed up of having to keep moving threads. as of now they will simply be deleted and warnings issued to the repeat offenders.

Sorry to be strict on this but it really is becoming far too regular!

Thanks.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks Nick.
as said, our standing on this may come across as harsh but we have asked this many, many times and it seems we are simply being ignored. so, please check where you are posting your thread (for example, if its about a washmitt, it should go in the Pre-wash stages, Washing, Drying, Clay & 'Quick Detailing' section of the forum) or we will remove it as we are not going to keep moving threads all the time.


kev


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

wee 'bump' on this, alot of threads have needed moving again and we still have details being posted in here..


----------



## cypukas (Aug 24, 2012)

mistake. sorry..


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

I too have noticed this! Off topic threads in detailing chat or genuine questions about wax when there is a wax section.

Its nice to see the mods and admin on a forum taking action about this. Have been on other forums where the mods/admin do nothing.

Top work guys :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

just a wee bump on this guys - please check where you are posting before doing so. you'll almost certainly get more assistance by posting in the correct section :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

just a wee reminder guys, this section looks a mess when we have to move threads around, please check where you are posting your thread - 9 times out 10 it will have a dedicated section to be posted in :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

reminder guys - we've moved way too many threads just lately. its really not rocket science working out where to post your thread 

thanks


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

small reminder guys, it's not hard posting in the correct section


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

bumpy!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Would the number of times you've bumped this not suggest there's maybe an issue with knowing where to post what, and perhaps it is harder than made out? There are *a lot* of different sections on the forum now, the uninitiated may well find it more challenging to know where to post what.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Dave KG said:


> Would the number of times you've bumped this not suggest there's maybe an issue with knowing where to post what, and perhaps it is harder than made out? There are *a lot* of different sections on the forum now, the uninitiated may well find it more challenging to know where to post what.


You would think that common sence would prevail but it doesn't Dave. Do a stint as a mod here and then come back and say what you did above, would be a very different point of view once you had been on the dirty side of DW!!!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

not really Dave, its not hard to peruse the forum to see that there are dedicated sections for questions about shampoos, waxes, tyre dressing, clay etc etc...


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Dave KG said:


> Would the number of times you've bumped this not suggest there's maybe an issue with knowing where to post what, and perhaps it is harder than made out? There are *a lot* of different sections on the forum now, the uninitiated may well find it more challenging to know where to post what.


My personal opinion is we have to many sections but unless that changes then we have what we have, it takes only a matter of moments and a bit of care to find the right section and there is even a little description if you are not sure :thumb:.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

small 'bump' on this, way too many threads being dumped in here when we have a dedicated section for it 9 times out of 10..


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Bump on this as there are way too many threads being 'dumped' in this section when we have dedicated sections (i.e 'what polish for my car'), please use the sections provided as DW staff have enough to do keeping this forum running smoothly as it is. Thanks


----------

